
New Programming Jargon - tortilla
http://www.globalnerdy.com/2010/05/09/new-programming-jargon/
======
neilk
Mostly just in-jokes, but I loved "yoda conditions" and "stringly-typed".
Those deserve wider usage.

~~~
fhars
What he calls yoda conditions is actually considered best practice in C-like
languages, as it will result in a compile time error instead of wrong run time
behaviour if you forget to type the second equals sign. The name is still
funny, but the way he has written it up betrays a certain lack of
understanding.

~~~
neilk
Perhaps I was unclear -- I and probably over half of HN are familiar with that
trick already. However, to my knowledge there was no pithy, memorable name for
this practice before.

It's a good practice in almost any language, BTW. In scripting languages, the
error will either be caught at parse time or maybe at runtime, but at least it
will be noticed.

~~~
eru
> It's a good practice in almost any language, BTW.

In any language that's susceptible to this kind of bug, yes. Python and
Haskell solve it in different ways.

------
kdeberk
I'm actually guilty of using Yoda conditions in anything but Lisp. It is now
hardwired in my brain since I learned it early. I'm using it for the same
reason as all other Yoda conditioners are, -Wall wasn't really an option then
since the source code normally spouted 50+ warning lines due to some included
header file.

~~~
jallmann
I use them too, but can't figure out if TFA is being derisive or not. I always
thought Yoda conditions were good defensive programming, especially in C-type
languages.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
I use Yoda conditions all the time. Never knew there was a name for it besides
'a good defensive programming convention to keep you from doing something
stupid when programming C.'

------
squidsoup
Great, but perhaps would have been better to simply link to the SO thread.
Loved "hot potato/hot potatoes" for http/https.

~~~
die_sekte
But it has pictures! Funny pictures!

Actually, yeah, it would have been better.

------
mahmud
_Yoda Conditions: if (5 == count)_

Folks, conditions != condition _als_.

~~~
dmoney
_5 == count_ is the condition, so _if (5 == count) ..._ uses a Yoda condition
in a conditional.

------
merraksh
I was surprised not to find "heisenbug". It's on Wikipedia, along with other
families of bugs.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unusual_software_bug>

~~~
carussell
Why were you surprised, then? It's already been coined.

------
davidalln
My favorite is "mechanical issue". I use it all the time whenever the build
team on my robotics team blames me (i.e., the coder) for an issue on the
robot.

Build Team: DAVID! The robot is continuously driving in circles whenever we
turn it on. Me: Must be a mechanical issue

------
jcromartie
I've been called out for Yoda conditions with comparisons, but it's actually
just number-line order. I.e. instead of writing "x > 0" I write "0 < x", but I
read both as "x greater-than 0."

------
iamdave
I successfully used a duck when designing a site for my old company, who
insisted I place the CMS in the root directory, so users don't get confused
when the URL shows up in the address bar.

I told them it would get addressed immediately.

It got addressed via an .htaccess file that masked the URL.

Ducks ftw

------
adriand
I've just put a web app into production and one of my client's associates is
driving me nuts with his "shrug reports" ('A bug report with no error message
or “how to reproduce” steps and only a vague description of the problem.
Usually contains the phrase "doesn’t work."'). So I really enjoyed this list.

------
paulitex
The Duck is genius.

------
joubert
Bloombug is my favorite

